# looking for outboard tool



## ShugC (Apr 23, 2016)

does anyone know where to order the bearing carrier puller for Yamaha part number to follow? 

Bearing housing puller claw L 3: 90890-06502

thanks


----------



## marshrat (Feb 22, 2018)

Marine Tech - Lower Unit Tools


VISIT MARINE TECH. We have a range of Lower Unit Tools for your boats — Upper Bearing Carrier Puller, Propeller Puller, Bearing Retainers, Bravo II Prop Nut Socket, Volvo Penta Prop Nut Wrench, Bearing Carrier Remover, Vacuum Tester, & Retaining Wrenches.




marinetech.com





Would either of the pullers on this page work? I'm interested to know what kind of work you're doing.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

SIM Yamaha


----------



## ShugC (Apr 23, 2016)

marshrat said:


> Marine Tech - Lower Unit Tools
> 
> 
> VISIT MARINE TECH. We have a range of Lower Unit Tools for your boats — Upper Bearing Carrier Puller, Propeller Puller, Bearing Retainers, Bravo II Prop Nut Socket, Volvo Penta Prop Nut Wrench, Bearing Carrier Remover, Vacuum Tester, & Retaining Wrenches.
> ...


yeah I have seen the big puller they sell that works great but I am only doing personal maintenance on my skiff. I was hoping to find the Yamaha one as it might be a little less expensive as I don't need professional grade.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

ShugC said:


> yeah I have seen the big puller they sell that works great but I am only doing personal maintenance on my skiff. I was hoping to find the Yamaha one as it might be a little less expensive as I don't need professional grade.


I got a set of wheel pullers at Harbor Freight. In the box are 3-4 different sizes. Don’t know if that helps. I use mine to take the steering wheel off


----------



## ShugC (Apr 23, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> I got a set of wheel pullers at Harbor Freight. In the box are 3-4 different sizes. Don’t know if that helps. I use mine to take the steering wheel off


thanks. I actually decided to purchase the Harbor freight bearing separator kit and am gonna use all thread to make the puller arms I need. May or may not work but we will see next week when I start tearing down this outboard for the rebuild


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

What Yamaha engine is it? All thread is probably not going to be strong enough. I used some long bolts and heated and bent the ends to make a hook, flattened the hooks, then heated the ends red and dipped in oil to harden them. I still had a hard time using a Snap On differential bearing puller. I ended up using plenty of heat at the rear of the housing where the corrosion was while beating on the end of the puller to shock it. I soaked the housing well in penetrating oil before hand. I looked on E Bay but nothing found. You might try KLSupply.com also. They have an on line catalog of Marine tools. They list tool YB-06502. It looks like what you need if it will attach to your puller.


----------



## ShugC (Apr 23, 2016)

ek02 said:


> What Yamaha engine is it? All thread is probably not going to be strong enough. I used some long bolts and heated and bent the ends to make a hook, flattened the hooks, then heated the ends red and dipped in oil to harden them. I still had a hard time using a Snap On differential bearing puller. I ended up using plenty of heat at the rear of the housing where the corrosion was while beating on the end of the puller to shock it. I soaked the housing well in penetrating oil before hand. I looked on E Bay but nothing found. You might try KLSupply.com also. They have an on line catalog of Marine tools. They list tool YB-06502. It looks like what you need if it will attach to your puller.


thanks.


----------

